# Transparent Proxy Squid On FreeBSD How To ?



## banyezdemah (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi all

I am almost new in FreeBSD. I want to install squid on my server and use it as transparent proxy in my network. Is there anyone help me step by step do this issue? I mean complete explanation of how to create disks, install ports, configure them and .... .
I would very thank you if do this for me.

(I know some backgrounds like using 2 interface on server, using one of PF  or IPF or IPFW and ...)


Thanks a lot


----------



## vermaden (Oct 9, 2009)

Better try *varnish*:
http://blogs.freebsdish.org/simon/2009/09/06/varnish-to-the-rescue/
http://varnish.projects.linpro.no/


----------



## banyezdemah (Oct 9, 2009)

Does it support 50 mbps web traffic?


----------



## overmind (Oct 9, 2009)

I know varnish is a reverse proxy, and I assume he needs a straight proxy. Is it possible to use varnish as a proxy like squid, on a router to cache traffic from lan (if yes, can you give use some link to read more)?

To place a transparent proxy you need to:
- install squid (better install it from ports and when build, choose PF or IPFW support for transparent proxy in squid
- configure your FreeBSD firewall (PF or IPFW) to redirect all HTTP traffic (port 80) from LAN to WAN to squid's port.

This might help you: http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/346/355/


----------



## banyezdemah (Oct 9, 2009)

Is there any document with more detail?
One of my problems is creating disks for saving objects.
How should i format the disks? I should format them in reiserfs or other? How much should be the size of the disks? On squid.conf, how should i refer to the disks?


----------



## banyezdemah (Oct 9, 2009)

Does anyone have some samples?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't think anyone has the time to do a complete write-up for you. FreeBSD is as much about learning how to do things yourself as handing people tools to do those things.

You can search this forum using the search phrase 'transparent squid'. You'll find a boatload of threads about that specific issue.

You can work your way through The Handbook to get a grasp of how to install the operating system, make partitions and slices, install third-party software, etc.

You can also Google for Squid on FreeBSD here. Warning: do not blindly follow how-to's. They may be severely outdated (the first hit, for example, is).

Last but certainly not least, there's the Squid FAQ which is not FreeBSD-specific, but which will contain information about correct configuration.

Happy reading.


----------



## banyezdemah (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks anyway. I will follow the books


----------

